# What's Your Favorite Combo Pedal



## CaliMTBR (Apr 4, 2006)

I think I'm looking for pedals that have SPD on one side and flats on the other side. When I'm just running to get a few things from the store all I want is some flats so I don't have to wear bike shoes. However, I want to be able to do longer rides, like to work for example, so I know there will be times when I would want my SPD's. Any thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## WMBigs (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm interested in this as well. Which side if any comes up? For me I think the clip in side up would be advantageous. Thanks


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have the Forte Campus pedals on my Xtracycle and they work pretty well. Most of the time though the spd side comes up so you have to toe-flip it over for the platform.

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1033468_-1___


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

I've had really good luck with the Shimano combo pedals. Just checked and they come to rest with the clipless side up.


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

I had a pair of the Shimano pedals. 
Hated them.
Every time you take off from a stop, you have a 50/50 chance of getting the wrong side of the pedal. That is just no fun at all.
I'd much rather run platforms most of the time and swap pedals for a longer ride.
(Or do what I do now - own multiple bikes, some with platform pedals, some without).


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm happy enough to have clips and straps on my commuter. I can run to the store in whatever shoes I'm wearing, do my commute in whatever shoes I'm wearing, etc. Differences in power output are vastly overstated, but I wouldn't want to do longer rides, like over an hour, without proper cycling shoes. The bike I borrow when I visit San Francisco has combo pedals and I really don't like them.


----------



## Boise Jim (Apr 19, 2010)

I've got the Performance pedal (now Forte') with a couple thousand miles on them and they are still working great.
Once you get used to having to flip the pedal, you don't even think about it anymore.
Love having a dual pedal on the commuter.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Check out a pedal like the Crank Brothers Mallet. It uses an eggbeater clip, not SPD, but easy to ride with or without clips and you don't have to worry about which side comes up :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a pair of Wellgo Campus pedals with something like 8000 miles on them. I have not compared them to other brands or platform pedals. For most of their lives, I had plastic mountain toe clips and straps (tied up when not in use) and the spd side was up 90% of the time and it rectified on its own. I am running them now without the toe clips and they come up maybe 60% clipless and are slower to swing to spd. Riding street shoes on the spd side is nowhere near as uncomfortable as a rattrap pedal is using street shoes. So I will get launched and fix it after. After years (OK, decades) of riding one-sided toe clip pedals with the tang (so you can rotate them to insert your shoe), this is a non-issue for me. But all cockpit issues are very personal. I find that I need a bit of chain lube once in a while to keep the clip in and out action working well and they don't like worn clips much (get hard to clip in) but these are my first and only spd pedals so I don't know whether that is normal.


----------



## RevRacer (Nov 22, 2009)

I have been using the Shimano 324 pedals for about a year and really like them. They do tend to stop with the SPD side up, which works best for me since 90% of the time that is what I use. They have not required any maintenance and while they have adjustable tension, I have not touched them out of the box or even lubed them. 

It is only for an occassional cold winter commute or when I go for a recreation ride with the family that I wear flats.


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

I had clipless pedals that came with those plastic insterts on one side for demo use, and I tried using those before I had clipless shoes, but I hated it. Every time I took my feet off I had to look down and flip the pedal back to the flat side if it had spun on its own, which was about 50/50.


----------



## CaliMTBR (Apr 4, 2006)

*All good info*

Thanks for the input....it's always good to hear from those that pedal


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

So...I'd say get of set of XT SPDs and throw on the removable plastic plate from the Shimano combos. Do shop bikes come with those plates on Shimano SPDs for parking lot rides?
I think I'm speaking correctly here. I know I saw a set of Shimano SPD's once with a plastic plate on one side that just clipped in like a cleat. That way you can own XT's (a great pedal) and get the benefit of tension adjustment etc.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I've got a set of the Forte SPD/flats (made by Wellgo). The have lasted 3 years so far with lots of abuse and several pedal strikes severe enough to bend the cage. I just bought a set of Shimano 324s off the 'bay for $55 shipped, much nicer product, worth the extra money.


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

stumblemumble said:


> So...I'd say get of set of XT SPDs and throw on the removable plastic plate from the Shimano combos. Do shop bikes come with those plates on Shimano SPDs for parking lot rides?
> I think I'm speaking correctly here. I know I saw a set of Shimano SPD's once with a plastic plate on one side that just clipped in like a cleat. That way you can own XT's (a great pedal) and get the benefit of tension adjustment etc.


My bike came with those, like I said. I really wanted to get more so I could have flats on both sides, but the bike shop said that no one sells them and that they aren't durable, so they refused to even give me some if they had extras.

You could screw a cleat to a piece of wood or something and use that in place of these plastic inserts. It would be like an expensive version of this.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Time Allroads. Flats with grippers on one side, time's excellent clips on the other.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I use the Shimano M424, they are kind of a platform/clipless combo. I run them on my commuter/road bike and they get the job done perfectly. If it's raining I wear my waterproof hiking boots, if not then my clipless shoes and likewise on a longer ride. You can still feel the clip mechanism a bit through your sole, but it's not a bother for a shorter 5 mile ride or so.

They also work great for general trail use. I rode these hard for 5+ years until one finally blew up.


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

stumblemumble said:


> So...I'd say get of set of XT SPDs and throw on the removable plastic plate from the Shimano combos. Do shop bikes come with those plates on Shimano SPDs for parking lot rides?
> I think I'm speaking correctly here. I know I saw a set of Shimano SPD's once with a plastic plate on one side that just clipped in like a cleat. That way you can own XT's (a great pedal) and get the benefit of tension adjustment etc.


Those plastic plates are for demoing bikes that have them when they are built up in the shop. Shimano never intended those for long term use. Once you buy the bike, those are meant to be disposed of. They are terrible for traction and will pop out eventually on a mountain bike.


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

ryball said:


> Time Allroads. Flats with grippers on one side, time's excellent clips on the other.


I really liked the positive engagement of time yet they still had a great deal of float. My only issue with them was that it was hard to unclip compared to Crank Brothers and Shimano. Did you notice this as well?


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

NMPhi767 said:


> I really liked the positive engagement of time yet they still had a great deal of float. My only issue with them was that it was hard to unclip compared to Crank Brothers and Shimano. Did you notice this as well?


Nope. The square bar Atac's are a bit harder maybe, but the round bars like on the Allroad, Alums, Rocs, and their platforms release great.

If you guys just want to get regular pedals and have platforms, too, I have been looking at these: Winwood decksters

https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=5096&category=1669


----------



## Glenrexellyn (Dec 30, 2010)

I like the shimano pd-a 530's.
http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con..._v1_m56577569830637299_dot_jpg.bm.512.384.gif


----------

